# Allergie voor of allergie tegen?



## Astilbe

In een bijsluiter lees ik "bij bekende allergie tegen bestanddelen ..." maar je ziet ook regelmatig _bij allergie voor een bepaalde stof_ , en zelfs _bij _en _aan_ worden ook gebruikt.
Kunnen al deze voorzetsels om het even worden gebruikt? 
En weet iemand wat is aan te bevelen in medische teksten en bijsluiters?


----------



## YellowOnline

Eigenlijk is enkel "allergisch voor" correct en zijn zowel "allergisch aan" als "allergisch tegen" fout. Wat aan te bevelen is bij vertalingen van medische teksten en bijsluiters spreekt dan voor zich 

Trouwens idem in het Frans, alwaar 'à/au(x)' gebruikt moet worden, terwijl ik geregeld 'contre' lees ("je suis allergique contre les poils de chien"). Komt wel veel minder vaak voor dan de fout in het Nederlands. 

De grond van de twee foutieve Nederlandstalige vormen is overigens gemakkelijk te verklaren: "allergisch aan" is een gallicisme zoals er nog veel in Vlaanderen zijn ("interesseren aan", "gevoelig aan", etc.); "allergisch tegen" heeft daarentegen zijn oorsprong ongetwijfeld in de cognitieve vereenvoudiging dat "voor" positief is en "tegen" negatief. Bij iets negatief zoals een allergie gaat men dan intuïtief voor het woord met de negatieve connotatie.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind dit een interessante kwestie die misschien nog dieper wortelt: _verkopen tegen/ voor _betekenen beide hetzelfde. Toeval? Ik vermoed van niet, maar...

BTW: wat met _immuun tegen/ voor_? Ik denk aan _beschermen tegen_, waar ..._ voor _mij niet echt onmogelijk lijkt... _Bestand tegen (voor _vind ik niet, maar even dacht ik _...)_? Maar behoeden voor impliceert bv. beschermen tegen? Toch? Niet eenzelfde (onderliggende) ambiguïteit?


----------



## Bob Sacamano

Volgens mij is enkel 'immuun voor' goed. Heb zelf nog nooit van 'immuun tegen ...' gehoord, evenmin van 'beschermen voor ...'.


----------



## ThomasK

"Immuun voor" vond ik echt op een ANS-lijst! 'Beschermen voor' vond ik niet in die lijst, maar ik heb het gevoel dat ik het soms hoor. Maar het is alleen een vraag, hoor: is er toch niet een soort ambiguïteit rond 'voor'/ 'tegen' in voorzetselvoorwerpen?


----------



## bibibiben

In dezelfde lijst staat _immuun tegen_. Kennelijk is zowel _voor _als _tegen _mogelijk. Wat mij niet al te zeer verbaast. Neem een hoestsiroop. Die is bestemd _voor _(het bestrijden van) de hoest, maar werkt ook _tegen _(het optreden van) de hoest. Heerlijk, die flexibiliteit.


----------



## ThomasK

Verdorie, het kan zo simple zijn. Ik zat al te denken aan de opheffing van tegengestelden, of tegengestelden die elkaar oproepen, maar op deze manier wordt het inderdaad duidelijk op een eenvoudige manier. Nu, _kopen tegen/voor _vind ik dan nog niet zo echt verklaard...


----------



## bibibiben

Puur gericht op _immuun_:

Je kunt immuun zijn voor (de gevolgen van) een ziekte, maar ook immuun tegen (het optreden van) een ziekte. Het Nederlands toont zich in dit opzicht flexibel. Niks mis mee.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Verdorie, het kan zo simple zijn. Ik zat al te denken aan de opheffing van tegengestelden, of tegengestelden die elkaar oproepen, maar op deze manier wordt het inderdaad duidelijk op een eenvoudige manier. Nu, _kopen tegen/voor _vind ik dan nog niet zo echt verklaard...


\

Ha, dat is een lastige. In Nederland speelt dit probleem niet. Het is altijd _voor_.Waarom _tegen _in Vlaanderen ook mogelijk is, weet ik niet. Je kunt het ook zien als een extra mogelijkheid, natuurlijk!


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk nu aan iets als een ruil: daar blijken ook 'voor' en 'tegen' mogelijk. Misschien omdat telkens een soort machtsverhouding bestaat? Ik bedoel: je krijgt niks voor niks, alleen tegen betaling (Vlamingen zouden hier 'mits' durven ;-) gebruiken, als aanduiding van een voorwaarde)... Steekt daar de sleutel tot de oplossing? 

Ik zie op etymonline.com een soort spanning bij *again *- en bij *jegens/ tegen *op etymologiebank.nl - tussen een dubbele betekenis van die woorden; 'toward' vs. 'against', maar die wordt misschien overbrugd door 'in exchange for'...  De ruil impliceert vermoedelijk afhankelijkheid, en die is mogelijk niet ondubbelzinnig. _(Ik denk plots aan het feit dat 'hospi-' (gast,...) en 'hosti-' (vijand, ...) dezelfde stam hebben. De ambivalentie van de realiteit???)_


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Verdorie, het kan zo simple zijn. Ik zat al te denken aan de opheffing van tegengestelden, of tegengestelden die elkaar oproepen, maar op deze manier wordt het inderdaad duidelijk op een eenvoudige manier. Nu, _kopen tegen/voor _vind ik dan nog niet zo echt verklaard...



Misschien is deze link wel interessant: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/8/. _Tegen _in combinatie met prijsaanduidingen wordt goed bruikbaar als het perspectief van de verkoper vooropstaat en kan dan worden geïnterpreteerd als _tegen de inning van_._ Voor _in combinatie met prijsaanduidingen wordt juist goed bruikbaar als het perspectief van de koper vooropstaat en kan dan worden geïnterpreteerd als _tegen betaling van_. 

In Nederland staat kennelijk niet elk werkwoord deze perspectiefwisseling toe. Althans, het werkwoord _kopen _staat alleen de _tegen_ toe in _tegen de prijs van, _anders niet:
 Ze kocht een kilo sinaasappelen tegen een prijs van 3 euro.
 Ze kocht een kilo sinaasappelen voor een prijs van 3 euro.
 Ze kocht een kilo sinaasappelen tegen 3 euro.
 Ze kocht een kilo sinaasappelen voor 3 euro.

In Vlaanderen geldt deze beperking kennelijk niet.

Wat het werkwoord _ruilen _betreft, doet Nederland wél gewoon mee met Vlaanderen: zowel _ruilen voor_ als _ruilen tegen_ is mogelijk.


----------



## ThomasK

En daar, in dat laatste, steekt dan zowat het raadselachtige. Maar zoals ik  eerder opmerkte: vermoedelijk speelt daarbij het voorwaardelijke - en dus impliciet negatieve (alleen als je [zoveel] betaalt, krijg je iets...) - en dat zou de 'tegen' kunnen verklaren.


----------



## Timidinho

Hm. Je zegt op zich ook:
Ik *verkoop* jou die tas, maar daar staat *tegen* over dat jij mij 5 euro geeft.
Ik *koop* van jou die tas, en daar heb ik *voor* over dat ik jou 5 euro geef.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante observatie, maar persoonlijk denk ik dat dat toeval is. Maar die 'tegen' impliceert wederkerigheid, dat zeer zeker. En dat zou een term kunnen zijn die licht werpt op 'tegen' (_against _en _again_)...


----------



## bibibiben

Timidinho said:


> Hm. Je zegt op zich ook:
> Ik *verkoop* jou die tas, maar daar staat *tegen* over dat jij mij 5 euro geeft.
> Ik *koop* van jou die tas, en daar heb ik *voor* over dat ik jou 5 euro geef.



Het vetgedrukte _tegen_ maakt deel uit van een voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord (_daar ... tegenover_) dat is opgenomen in een zin die losstaat van de zin waarin _verkopen _staat. Het vetgedrukte v_oor _maakt deel uit van een voorzetselconstituent die is opgenomen in een zindie losstaat van de zin waarin _kopen _staat. _Tegen _en _voor _staan dus in geen van beide zinnen in relatie tot resp. de werkwoorden _verkopen _en _kopen_. Ze staan slechts in relatie tot resp. de werkwoorden _staan_ en _overhebben_.


----------



## Timidinho

Het kopen en verkopen was hier als voorbeeld. Ik bedoelde algemener dat bij een verrijking iets daartegenover staat en dat men voor een verrijking iets over heeft.


----------



## bibibiben

Timidinho said:


> Het kopen en verkopen was hier als voorbeeld.  Ik bedoelde algemener dat bij een verrijking iets daartegenover staat en  dat men voor een verrijking iets over heeft.



Oké, duidelijk. Het ongelukkige is wel dat je _tegen_ eigenlijk een _tegenover_ is. Belangrijker nog, de _verkopen_-zin kun je laten volgen door een zin met _voor_ erin en de _kopen_-zin kun je laten volgen door een zin met _tegen_ erin:

Ik *verkoop* jou die tas, maar daar*voor* wil ik dat je me 5 euro geeft.
Ik *koop* van jou die tas, en wel *tegen *een prijs van 5 euro.

Zinnen van dit type geven dus niet echt een dieper inzicht in de materie. Een hoofdzin kun je nou eenmaal met elke andere hoofdzin combineren.

Toch kan ik goed meegaan in de gedachte dat het voorzetsel _voor _gemakkelijker bruikbaar is in een positieve context dan _tegen_. Gevonden op de website van Onze Taal:

"Volgens de _Prisma Voorzetsels_ (1999) wordt _inruilen tegen_ gebruikt als het om een gelijkwaardig alternatief gaat en _inruilen voor_  als je iets beters terugkrijgt. Bijvoorbeeld: 'Je kunt reischeques  inruilen tegen vreemde valuta' (gelijkwaardig) en 'Hij ruilde zijn auto  in voor een nieuwe' (beter alternatief)."

Hoe zit het dan precies met _kopen_?Je zou kunnen zeggen dat als een koper zegt dat hij iets _tegen_ een prijs koopt, hij vooral het innen van het geld door de verkoper voor ogen heeft (= niet positief). Als een koper zegt dat hij iets _voor_ een bepaalde prijs koopt, dan stelt hij meer het verwerven van bezit in ruil voor iets anders voorop (= positief). Opmerkelijk is wel dat als de toevoeging 'een prijs van' wegvalt en alleen het bedrag genoemd wordt, in Nederland alleen nog _voor _gebruikt kan worden, niet _tegen_:

 Ik heb voor 25 euro een 19e-eeuws schilderij gekocht.
 Ik heb tegen 25 euro een 19e-eeuws schilderij gekocht.

Tja, alsof men in Nederland prompt niet meer het voor de koper negatieve perspectief kan bevatten. Nogal raadselachtig.

Als je het standpunt van de verkoper als uitgangspunt neemt, is er ook nog wel raadselachtigheid. Volgens het hierboven aangehaalde artikel van De Nederlandse Taalunie gaat het perspectief van de verkoper goed samen met het gebruik van _tegen_ bij prijsaanduidingen. Maar hoe kan dat nu, als je wilt vasthouden aan de gedachte dat _tegen_het voorzetsel bij uitstek is in een negatieve context? Je kunt je eruit redden door te zeggen dat _tegen_ óf neutraal óf negatief is en dat _voor_ alléén positief is (zie ook wat hierboven gezegd werd over _inruilen tegen_). Het is misschien wel een houtje-touwtjeredenering, vrees ik ... Niet echt bevredigend.


----------

